
Uber CEO on Khashoggi killing “We've made mistakes too,right, with self-driving” - ryanlol
https://twitter.com/BNONews/status/1193698590641860608
======
michaelmrose
It's not a mistake it is a plot to murder to a journalist. If the CEO of Papa
Johns, whose company actually makes money, can't say bad words about
minorities then why is it this moron thinks he can justify the murder of
journalists.

------
throwGuardian
Someone's promised the Sauds a return on their Uber investment

------
villgax
That talk was a mistake. Values have been burned to the ground.

------
NewLogic
I'm strongly in the camp of, cutting up a journalist into pieces with a bone
saw isn't a "mistake".

------
Lagogarda
Millenial company CEOs statements sounds like some tangerine dream overdubbed
with millennials chitty chatting about themselves for a sociology project.

~~~
villgax
FYI Travis left already & I'm pretty sure he isn't a millennial either.

------
trpc
> I didn't read that part of the CIA report

ffs you are a CEO of a major public company and make 100s of millions per
year. 99% of your job description is to be a thoughtful bulshitter yet that's
the best you've got?

